# 2008 NBA Playoffs 2nd Round: #2 New Orleans Hornets vs. #3 San Antonio Spurs



## girllovesthegame

VS.









New Orleans Arena, New Orleans, LA










AT&T Center, San Antonio, TX











Gm. 1: Sat., May 3: at New Orleans, 9 p.m. CST (TNT)
Gm. 2: Mon., May 5: at New Orleans, 8:30 p.m. CST (TNT)
Gm. 3: Thu., May 8: at San Antonio, 8:30 p.m. CST (ESPN)
Gm. 4: Sun., May 11: at San Antonio, 7 p.m. CST (TNT)
Gm. 5: Tue., May 13: at New Orleans,8:30 p.m. CST (TNT)
Gm. 6: Thu., May 15: at San Antonio, 8:00pm CST (ESPN)
Gm. 7: Mon., May 19: at New Orleans, 7:30pm CST (TNT)































































































Preview​


----------



## girllovesthegame

Spurs vs. Hornets Series Breakdown​


----------



## girllovesthegame

DAVID WEST WAS THE MAN TONIGHT!!!! CP had a bad shooting night and yet he still made a big impact on the game. He doesn't usually have 2 bad games in a row so I look forward to see what he'll do next game. Gotta protect homecourt.


----------



## girllovesthegame

D-West came to WORK tonight. Other guys may have come to play but West came to put in WORK. Popovich will probably try to game plan more for West next game. I'll have to look up what he averaged in the games against SA this season because I know he's had some good ones against them.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Recap​


----------



## girllovesthegame

Hornets Hustle Stats

Pts in Paint ..... 46
Fast break pts .... 14
2nd chance pts .... 21
Pts Off TO ..... 25


----------



## Dwyane Wade

are you really the only person in here?? CP3 is just sick, I love the guys game.


----------



## Diable

CP ended up 7-16...Which is great considering how he struggled early.It's amazing how many times he starts a game not being able to hit anything,but in the end he hits shots and winds up with a decent percentage.I never had the feeling he was playing badly...he's a streaky shooter and he missed a lot of shots he usually makes.

It's a blessing that the Spurs cooled off in the second half.I believe they were 9-15 shooting treys at the half.Overall they shot 12--31.I think the way the Hornets closed the game may indicate that the SPurs were out of gas also.

Christ knows Duncan isn't going to have two games like this in a row...Might be the worst game in his career,especially considering his history of elevating his play when the games really count.I think the quick turnaround really works in their favor.The Spurs are an old team and the clock is ticking towards 9:30 Monday night.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Tim Duncan won't be so quiet the entire series...We need more from CP3 next game during the meaningful minutes. He played a great game don't get me wrong though.


----------



## 604flat_line

How much are tickets to a regular season game, and how much for playoff games? Anyone know?

Definitely wanna come down next spring if the tickets are somewhat affordable.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

604flat_line said:


> How much are tickets to a regular season game, and how much for playoff games? Anyone know?
> 
> Definitely wanna come down next spring if the tickets are somewhat affordable.


On the secondary market playoff tickets are going for about $65 but thats on the highest level behind the goal. As the series and playoffs progress the prices will rise. I think they were $30 regularly...

As for regular season tickets the Hornets have some cheap tickets available.


----------



## thaKEAF

They showed out last night.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Preview for Game 2​


----------



## Diable

Hornets have let the Spurs off the hook by missing a bunch of easy baskets in this one.They should be up about eight or ten if they could only convert layups


----------



## sasaint

Hornets' D has been the catalyst in this game. It has turned Parker into a non-entity and Ginobili into a stumble-bum. Duncan has been below average. Spurs are shooting well below 40%. Parker and Ginobili cannot get to the basket against the Hornets. What about JWright and Ely off the bench?


----------



## girllovesthegame

Like I said in another thread, Byron has been preaching about defense all season long. When they play good, solid defense, good things happen for them. GEAUX HORNETS! 

One game at a time. All they've done is held serve so far. Held serve by protecting home court. One game at a time.


----------



## Diable

Wow another great second half....CP needs to go for the throat like this from now on.It's nice to get other people involved and that's what he wants to do,but CP is the best player in this series.I don't think they can stop him from going where he wants to go...And strangely Pop doesn't seem to be really gameplanning against him like everyone else does.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Recap​


----------



## Basel

Great win by the Hornets tonight. If they keep this up, then I look forward to seeing you guys in the WCF.


----------



## knicksfan89

I think we will get one in san antonio and clinch back home in game 5 ending the spurs reign as champions and then it will be a battle of my teams in the wcf hopefully


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Tim Duncan needs to get his head in the game. He usually looks like he isn't playing hard and winds up with 25 and 12 but this series its pretty sad.

It has been so fun watching Tony Parker and Chris Paul getting into the lane and breaking ankles on the break.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Geaux Tigers said:


> *Tim Duncan needs to get his head in the game.* He usually looks like he isn't playing hard and winds up with 25 and 12 but this series its pretty sad.
> 
> It has been so fun watching Tony Parker and Chris Paul getting into the lane and breaking ankles on the break.


No he doesn't. His head needs to stay right where it is. :biggrin:


----------



## Geaux Tigers

girllovesthegame said:


> No he doesn't. His head needs to stay right where it is. :biggrin:


:lol:

Yeah I guess you're right. 

I've always liked Tim Duncan. I think he is so underrated for a player that's been as good and has won as much as he has. I really don't want to see him fade out, but he's already been in the league 10 years.

The landscape of the NBA is changing. All the guys I grew up with watching as a child are now gone. Well except for Mutombo...


----------



## girllovesthegame

Geaux Tigers said:


> :lol:
> 
> Yeah I guess you're right.
> 
> I've always liked Tim Duncan. I think he is so underrated for a player that's been as good and has won as much as he has. I really don't want to see him fade out, but he's already been in the league 10 years.
> 
> The landscape of the NBA is changing. All the guys I grew up with watching as a child are now gone. *Well except for Mutombo*...


:laugh:


----------



## girllovesthegame

Preview for Game 3​


----------



## girllovesthegame

It would be great for the Hornets if they could at least split the next two games. GEAUX HORNETS!


----------



## girllovesthegame

Of course the Hornets had to know the Spurs would play this game like it was a game 7 so as not to get into a 3-0 hole but the Hornets hung with them basically until the end. We'll see what the guys come out with on Sunday.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Recap​


----------



## Diable

Hornets had a great chance in this game even though they couldn't make jumpshots and the Spurs hit a bunch of them.Really they're giving San Antonio's roleplayers the trey,but they were recovering to the shooters better in the first two games.Peterson needs to stay out of foul trouble,he and Pargo were both useless on offense,but he was doing a much better job on defense and when he gets in foul trouble you have to put CP on Ginobili.Pargo did a terrible job on Parker and he isn't doing anything to even it up...Nothing newsworthy,but it still stunk.

Really don't think CP had much choice except to be the main dog tonight.They had Bowen on Peja and Duncan on DX.Chris has to do some scoring and try to get some pressure on the Spurs himself.He was awesome,but I think he wore down just a little late.He certainly should have had a few more assists.Boy the hornets screwed up a couple of great feeds from him.

I didn't get to listen to a lot of the game.We had a really bad front come through tonight and the NWS was issuing tornado warnings every two or three minutes...Talking about cars getting blown off the 68 a mile or so from the house near PTI.I am definitely afraid of tornados and it distracted me for awhile in the second half while it was absolutely raising hell outside.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

I'm watching the replay now and you just have to be impressed with Julian Wright. He must have the attitude to deal with Byron because he hung in there and didnt bad mouth the team or anything when playing time was scarce. Now he's playing in the first half and the fourth quarter of a second round playoff game against the defending Champs.

I like what I see.


----------



## girllovesthegame

sasaint said:


> *Hornets' D has been the catalyst in this game*. It has turned Parker into a non-entity and Ginobili into a stumble-bum. Duncan has been below average. Spurs are shooting well below 40%. Parker and Ginobili cannot get to the basket against the Hornets. What about JWright and Ely off the bench?


Defense is key for the Hornets. They admitted they went away from some of their defensive schemes in Game 3 and low and behold, they lost. That paired with the Spurs hitting about 11 3 pointers = recipe for disaster. Game 3 of this game was almost reminiscent of Game 3 in the Dallas series. Yeah, yeah, yeah, I know SA is not Dallas but they were in their house with their backs against the wall and appeared to have given the Hornets their best while the Hornets went away from some things. It'll be interesting to see how the Hornets bounce back on Sunday.


----------



## sasaint

I am prejudiced, having lived in New Orleans for about 12 years and San Antonio for the past 5, but game 3 was one of the best individual point guard duels in memory. BOTH CP3 and TP put on a show! I have had a hard time rooting for either team, so I have just rooted for BOTH! I want to see some great basketball - hopefully, including some more of the TP-CP3 SHOW!


----------



## girllovesthegame

Preview for Game 4​


----------



## girllovesthegame

Hornets seriously need to get a win in San Antonio and get back home to try to wrap it up on Tuesday. GEAUX HORNETS!

http://www.wwltv.com/video/news-index.html?nvid=244137&shu=1


----------



## girllovesthegame

Oh well, it was nice while it lasted. Hornets down 23 in the 3rd. This Hornets team, the way that they're playing tonight, don't even look like they can win at home.


----------



## Diable

CP hasn't been out of this world tonight,but everyone else has been just horrible.They've blown at least a dozen easy shots...It's very disheartening to see DX play so badly...And Byron may be tossing in the towel


----------



## girllovesthegame

Diable said:


> CP hasn't been out of this world tonight,but everyone else has been just horrible.They've blown at least a dozen easy shots...It's very disheartening to see DX play so badly...And Byron may be tossing in the towel


Yeah he tossed in the towel. The starters get no PT in the 4th. I can tell he's p*ssed. He probably told them at halftime what to do and they didn't do anything he told them. But what can you do when the other team is shooting 100%? I can punch every Hornet not named Chris Paul in the face right now. What I want to know is how the Hornets keep missing the open Spur in the corner? Can they not see that as well as we can on tv? There's always an open Spur wide open in the corner. 

They made it a point to go right at Tyson. He couldn't defend the way he wanted because he knew as soon as he moved his feet the whistle would blow.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Recap​


----------



## sasaint

girllovesthegame said:


> Oh well, it was nice while it lasted. Hornets down 23 in the 3rd. This Hornets team, the way that they're playing tonight, don't even look like they can win at home.


As a former resident of New Orleans and a present resident of San Antonio, these are my two favorite teams. All I can say is the Spurs didn't look like they could win a game either after game 2. In this kind of playoff series, one game doesn't necessarily carry over to the next. Plus home court crowds have a huge impact. The Hornets fan in me tells me that San Antonio still hasn't proved they can win in New Orleans, and 2 of the 3 remaining games are there. In game 5 you will see the Hornets of games 1 & 2. The question is: which Spurs team will show up? The Spurs fan in me worries that they can't win in New Orleans. The Hornets fan in me recognizes that the Spurs didn't win championships by losing every game on their opponents' floor.


----------



## Tooeasy

no bueno. win game 5 or else i am pretty sure me wont be winning this series.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Tooeasy said:


> no bueno. win game 5 or else i am pretty sure me wont be winning this series.


That pretty much sums it up. :laugh:


----------



## Geaux Tigers

I'm going to game 5!


----------



## knicksfan89

Geaux Tigers said:


> I'm going to game 5!


I do hope as a hornets fan we win for you tonight otherwise it is pretty much series over
GEAUX HORNETS!


----------



## girllovesthegame

Preview for Game 5​


----------



## girllovesthegame

We have the 3 Joe's officiating tonight. Crawford, DeRosa, and Forte. Has Crawford officiated any San Antonio playoff games since that incident when he wanted to fight Timmy? I just hope he doesn't try too hard to show there isn't hard feelings or animosity towards Duncan. :raised_ey


----------



## girllovesthegame

CP shooting like pure CRAP tonight! If he'd make half the shots he put up the Hornets would have a more comfortable lead. :upset:

Thank goodness West is putting in work.


----------



## iversonfan 349

Great game for the hornets tonight hopefully they hang on and eliminate them next game.


----------



## girllovesthegame

iversonfan 349 said:


> Great game for the hornets tonight hopefully they hang on and eliminate them next game.


That would be nice but I don't really see that happening IN San Antonio. Would be nice though.

Also, West and Tyson will have to get themselves together for these next games. They're a little banged up tonight.


----------



## Diable

CP has been so great in the playoffs that he goes for 22 and 14 without playing particularly well.Of course he took great care of the ball and that's the major reason this was a relatively easy win.It's hard to beat anyone when they have only six turnovers.

I'm sort of glad to see Pargo padding his stats at the end...Maybe he can get his mind right and forget that he's really stunk.I was much happier with his defense tonight...He only got really embarassed by Parker once that I recall...and that's a huge improvement over what he had been doing.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Recap​


----------



## Geaux Tigers

David West made Tim Duncan look like the old version of David West


----------



## girllovesthegame

LOL!! @ this picture!


----------



## girllovesthegame

Check out how Julian is looking at Timmy.... :laugh:


----------



## Geaux Tigers

They took the sign away from that guy and we all booed...


----------



## girllovesthegame

Geaux Tigers said:


> They took the sign away from that guy and we all booed...


Awww, that sucks.


----------



## iversonfan 349

Im so glad the hornets won tonight west was a beast. Im rooting for a hornets vs cavs finals but i dont know if the cavs can beat the celtics.


----------



## Diable

Game six is going to be an 8PM Eastern start since Detroit eliminated Orlando tonight.You have to think the short turnaround should be an advantage to the Hornets,but DX's back and Tyson's foot need to be better


----------



## knicksfan89

girllovesthegame said:


> That would be nice but I don't really see that happening IN San Antonio. Would be nice though.
> 
> Also, West and Tyson will have to get themselves together for these next games. They're a little banged up tonight.


no I don't see them winning in san antone either but it was a great effort tonight none the less and I am glad we won it would be nice to clinch in game 6 but will clinch hopefully in game 7


----------



## Diable

This was almost just like the last game in SA,except that everyone except CP played even worse than they did in that game.Pargo was a lot more use to the spurs than he was to the hornets...God he was awful and the rest of the bench was useless.CP could have been a lot better.Those offensive fouls were some of the few times I've ever seen him make such obvious mistakes in transition.If he'd converted those chances it would have really helped the cause.West probably shouldn't have even played.Wouldn't have lost any worse and he wouldn't be hurt worse.You have to think the injury effected his shot,at least he usually hits those jumpshots


----------



## girllovesthegame

Recap​


----------



## Diable

I'm beginning to think that the Hornets' main offseason priority should be to find some way to replace Pargo entirely next year.He's just too inconsistent and when he can't score he does nothing else except wreck your defense.He can't stay in front of quick players and he can't even guard bigger guys at all.I mean he was terrific for a long time this year,but now when you really need him you get nothing positive from him.Peterson needs to be a bench player too,but at least there's some hope that he might be able to play better defense.He's been okay in the home games.


Hornets are going to lose monday if they can't get better production from their other guys.I mean CP could go out and try to score 50,but that's not his game.Everyone else can't be this useless.


----------



## girllovesthegame

The Hornets need to go after SG's period this offseason. I don't care if it's for the starter or reserve position. This is just ridiculous. It's been our weakest link in the starting lineup for sometime now. Pargo was pretty decent in the Dallas series. He did a decent job of defending Terry too but he is no where to be found in this series. And neither is Bonzi. Is he ok? Is he out of shape from eating too many po-boys or something?

CP said he's ready for Game 7. And were the Spurs fans so classless as to chant or cheer Horry when West went down?

http://www.wwltv.com/video/news-index.html?nvid=245880&shu=1


----------



## Diable

I really thought the Bonzi trade was going to help the hornets out in the playoffs,but so far he's been worthless...Wasn't much good in the regular season and he's been worse in the playoffs.It wouldn't be a big deal if they weren't stuck with Mike James' contract.Really it's not like Bobby Jackson would have made a huge difference in the playoffs,but he could have been an alternative to Pargo when he started stinking.


----------



## knicksfan89

also the 3rd period as ever was decisive tonight, I think that will be the key to game 7 as well and that the hornets will win because they have the homecourt advantage
just one problem though we have to wait until monday til play it I am splitting mad about that


----------



## girllovesthegame

knicksfan89 said:


> also the 3rd period as ever was decisive tonight, I think that will be the key to game 7 as well and that the hornets will win because they have the homecourt advantage
> just one problem though *we have to wait until monday til play it I am splitting mad about that*


I'm kind of mad about that too. The one and only reason I'm ok about it is because it'll give David and Tyson a few days to nurse their injuries.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

girllovesthegame said:


> I'm kind of mad about that too. The one and only reason I'm ok about it is because it'll give David and Tyson a few days to nurse their injuries.


I was really hoping they would close out the series in SA and that Utah would take LA to 7 so we could get some rest.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I just hope both teams decide to show up on Monday. After 6 games of blowouts, I think the fans deserve a good, close one.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

I am so pumped up for the game tomorrow. I cannot stand this long break junk. The chick that was supposed to be hooking me up with tickets hasn't called me so I guess I'm watching it at my home.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Preview for Game 7​


----------



## girllovesthegame

:gopray:


----------



## Diable

God if the Hornets could get anything from their supporting cast tonight they could have won this game.If Pargo had done anything in this series before the last ten minutes it probably would have been over before now...I almost hope he opts out,because I really don't care for his style of play.Problem is that the hornets have so few players who can actually score and if Pargo is on he's a decent player,except that he gives up about as much as he produces even when he's hitting.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Recap​
My last recap for the season. :sad:


----------



## girllovesthegame

Diable said:


> God if the Hornets could get anything from their supporting cast tonight they could have won this game.If Pargo had done anything in this series before the last ten minutes it probably would have been over before now...I almost hope he opts out,because I really don't care for his style of play.Problem is that the hornets have so few players who can actually score and if Pargo is on he's a decent player,except that he gives up about as much as he produces even when he's hitting.


I don't know how the Hornets made it this far into the season with that bench. They weren't a really good bench throughout the season and they were a total nonfactor in this last series. I can't wait to see the offseason moves they'll make.


----------



## Basel

Congrats on a great season!


----------



## Tooeasy

dear llord im a drunken mess. recap- from my perespective wilol foollow tomorrow


----------

